# Ammonia live monitor?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Has anyone ever used one of those things?

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753388

My API liquid test can barely distinguish between 0 ammonia and 0.25ppm ammonia, but this thing claims to detect 0.05ppm ammonia!

Is this device accurate? Are they worth the money?


----------



## yourchoice (Dec 29, 2008)

Waste of money.Your api will let you know if the ammonia is above zero.It should be zero if fish are in the tank or keep daily water changes until it reaches zero with fish in.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I've never tried this one before. But I have had tried similar thing's in the pass. If it cost $0.50 each, it may be worth while, but at $17.99 that only last 1 month and it's trash. I can't justify that.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Bailey John (Oct 15, 2010)

Ditto to Ghost, I'm really liking this lady!! She's giving on target analysis on water chemistry I've seen in other answers and it's refreshing to see written out explanations kudos to you GF!!

I can say that what she is saying about that live monitor is right on. Basically, that live monitor is nothing more then a fancy test strip that wears out and needs replacement over time. The best thing you can do for yourself, to get a reliable accurate reading is get a liquid testing kit and while your tank is cycling out, take readings from that.

Ok so we'll not go into your population/tank issues, enough said, I can read and comprehend lol


----------

